# 150hp Evinrude Gas hook up



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

E150EXATG model

Need a hand hooking up the gas line. Runs on oil/gas mix. Can anyone identify which plug I need?

This is what the gas/oil intake looks like.









I can hook the 3/8" line right over it, but didn't think we did that with 'rudes.









These don't work or fit.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

i believe you just put the hose on the barb, at least that is what i plan to do with mine and since my vro is bypassed i only need the fuel side. I'm sure Kenny or one of the mechs can tell you the correct way.

Kenneth


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

That's how I have it set now and the only way I can figure it to go on.


Now all I need to do is figure out how to rig up the trim/tilt onto a set of Morse controls.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thats same as mine. oil on top gas on the bottom. thats for a VRO system. give me a call and I can explain it better to you if needed. 850-390-0526. Steve. I have a 1992 Evinrude 150 hp

Crowley marine has a diagram for you motor. just looked it up. its the same motor I have just one year newer. been a great motor to me.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I've got it. The VRO oil is capped off and unplugged. I had only set up rudes with the little clip things before. Just wanted to make sure before I started a fire.

Thanks!


Now on to hooking up the controls and tilt/trim :sweatdrop:


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, Why aren't you using the VRO? there's nothing mechanical in them and mine hasn't missed a beat. you would just need to run the line to a separator then out there to your line to the tank. as for a Morse control. I would think that it would be set up for the two line system on the Evinrude. good luck. I am thinking of doing that down the road as well. I really dont like the gas and shift on the same line.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

snookman said:


> Ok, Why aren't you using the VRO? there's nothing mechanical in them and mine hasn't missed a beat. you would just need to run the line to a separator then out there to your line to the tank. as for a Morse control. I would think that it would be set up for the two line system on the Evinrude. good luck. I am thinking of doing that down the road as well. I really dont like the gas and shift on the same line.


The motor was like that when we got it. It was owned by a master mechanic and that's how he had it run.

The controls are set up on 2 lines. 

Got the tilt/trim rigged. Not quite to "factory" settings. Ended up splicing the lines and running the wires to the controls.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I would leave the VRO by passed, those have proving to be unreliable and expensive to replace. If you mix the oil and gas there is no doubt the engine is getting oil.

Kenneth


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

KPTN said:


> I would leave the VRO by passed, those have proving to be unreliable and expensive to replace. If you mix the oil and gas there is no doubt the engine is getting oil.
> 
> Kenneth


My uncle has been a fishing guide in east Texas, well, forever now. He's had about every motor out there, knows all their nuances, and only runs oil/gas through his. He's had VROs die along with his fishing buddy's units die.

I've got better things to spend $200 on and the $ to maintain than a VRO oil pump.


----------



## ds_expert (Feb 12, 2011)

The VRO topic sure seems to be highly debated. Do you trust a pump to continue running, or do you trust yourself to mix the appropriate amount of oil in the gas? I'll take the latter. As for things I would do before spending money on a new VRO pump, I could:

Wash my car out in the rain
Change my new guitar strings
Mow the lawn just the same, as I did yesterday
I don't need to waste my time, crying over a VRO pump
I've got better things to do


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I know there has been issues in the past on them but mine hasn't missed a beat in 3 years now. from the diagram on mine, there no ,moving parts so I question what really could fail? I always keep an eye on to make sure that oil is making it was though and the bulb is always hard. this is a old coast guard motor and has been great to me. I just was more curious to maybe what has caused the failure and some have question its failure is a escape goat for some as well not knowing what was the true failure. I have researched it up a lot and haven't really found anything to really prove either way. but thats just my opinion as well.


----------

